

Blackberry App for Hacker News - atehleb2
http://blackberryhackernews.com

======
gwy
The fact that the file is HackersNews.jad instead of HackerNews.jad will lead
to a lot of typos if people don't click the link (clicking it didn't work for
me).

Why a Rubiks cube instead of an orange HN or something?

My Curve threw the Index 0 >= 0 error, I guess I'll have to "contact my mobile
service provider to get my latest APN settings." Though I don't know why.

~~~
atehleb2
you should be able to find the APN for your carrier online if you search for
it. I didnt want to get into any copyright issues, hence the Rubiks cube and
not their logo.

p.s. clicking it works now...

------
rattubhai
Good stuff. Throw some screenshots in! Non BB user but would love to see em!

------
GMali
Can't believe there isn't one for BB already. Good Job!

------
davvilla
bb user's finally getting some love!

